# Grandma Lucy's Artisan dog food



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone fed their dog this food? My Great Dane just had 2 teeth pulled and I wanted to give him a soft food to help his recovery.

Is there is additional worries of bloat or anything while I feed him this food?

I just got it today and he loves it, normally it takes some trickery to get him to eat anything.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

no one? LOL... am I being impatient ?
:lurking:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

overpriced....there was a thread way back when. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/122487-artisan-grandma-lucys-question.html


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks! I wasn't worried about pricing but about bloat or any side effects feeding dried food lol I worry it might keep expanding in his belly, but wow did he love it.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

oh, darn that link was just about puppy stuff. (thanks thoug) It did sound overpriced lol I only paid $19.99 for "17 lbs" once reconstituted. IMO that was just as good as TOTW that he seems to struggle eating.
I just want to feed it to him for a few weeks while he recovers and then slowly add the dry kibble back into his diet.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have feed Honest Kitchen which is the same basis. Just make sure you add enough water and let it sit as required and you should be good. I do not think bloat is any more of a danger than with kibble.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

vat said:


> I have feed Honest Kitchen which is the same basis. Just make sure you add enough water and let it sit as required and you should be good. I do not think bloat is any more of a danger than with kibble.


Thanks! so just follow the basic directions on the back? 
I added a little more water because it had a thick oatmeal consistency. 

oh! is this going to change his poop presentation? I forgot to ask the pet store guy. lol


----------

